# Knowlton Vacuum, Apple Green Lid



## swizzle (May 26, 2011)

I dug a few lids during my last outing and was wondering if any was worth taking pics of. 

 Knowlton Vacuum Pat'd May 1908
 Trademark Mason's Improved Registered May 23 1871 (w/ monogram in the center)
 Mason's Improved

 The one lid is somewhat plain, no embossing but looks like it could be used either way. Upside down it looks like it could fit inside a wax sealer lip. Swiz


----------



## coreya (May 27, 2011)

The knowlton might be a good one but what the heck take pictures of them all, you never know!!!


----------



## swizzle (May 27, 2011)

I'll grabs some pics in the morning. I have a bunch of bottles to get pics of tomorrow. Dug shards of a gallon sized atlas ez seal tonight. Normally I'd leave those at the dump but if I dig one whole and that big I'm bringin' it home. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 28, 2011)

Here's a video that I made of some of my lids. Swiz

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n35/swizzlenutz/?action=view&current=Picture009.mp4


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2011)

So I'm guessing nothing good? [8|]


----------



## coreya (May 30, 2011)

The video makes it hard to see the detail on the lids, any chance for some close up stills?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2011)

> The knowlton might be a good one


I agree, I just can't find that wording in the book.


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2011)

I'll see what I can do. Like i said in the video the embossing on the Knowlton is weak. Do you need pics of any of the plain Jane ones or just the embossed? Swiz


----------



## digginthedog (May 30, 2011)

Swizz, according to the redbook the date on the Knowlton should be (MAY 1903) the insert would go on the jar and then a zink cover would go over the lid, also no green or aqua green lids have been reported, the zink cover reads KNOWLTON VACUUM FULL GLASS TOP- PAT MAY 12, O3, the other lids look like commons, but I'm no expert. JB


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2011)

Your right about the embossing. I'd describe the color as a light apple green, almost a citron depending on how you hold it. I'm leaning more towards the apple green though. Is there any value to it? It doesn't have the zinc lid though. Swiz


----------



## digginthedog (May 30, 2011)

Value is a good ??, the green & green aqua in qt/hg Knowlton are in the book for $45-80 complete, but the olive green qt jumps up to $200 and up,  when I dig an uncommon lid ,I keep it for a while in hopes of finding the matching jar(and zink top in this case), complete jars always sell best. I have sold some lids on ebay through the years, the exact same lids never seem to bring the same price. JB


----------

